# Experimenting... just need input (good/bad/ugly)



## MoKoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi i just finished setting up my tank and so far this is what i have.

121x40x60 cm tank (roughly 47x15x23) ~72G

1 demasoni
1 yellow lab
1 albino soco
1 auratus
1 acei
1 deep magunga red
1 red zebra
1 jewel (i am aware its reverine)

i did some research already and read a few forums and so far havent really seen a successfull "assorted" malawi tank other than a 3 specie with m:f ratio. So i decided id give it a shot of really mixing it. i realize i may run in some problem with aggression when they're mature but i am trying to stock it heavily. i guess my question is what can i add to stock it more? either more off a specie i already have or something else (haps/peacocks - i know theres a good chance they could get too stressed and die). i was also wondering if theres a schooling fish i can put in. i had tertra and danios in it before but moved it to another cycling tank. some of the neon tetras were jewel food so i think thats out of the question...maybe?? Any input is welcome.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

I wouldn't add anything.

The reason you have not seen examples of this type of setup is because they don't work long/short term. You need to decide on breeding groups or all male.

I will add that I have not personally tried your approach, though. So no personal experience. Just good ol' fashion research.


----------



## MoKoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah im still reading up as much as i can right now to see how i can "make it work". Just wanted some input specially a schooling top swimmers. Right now theyre mostly in the bottom but they do go up once in a while.

Theyre getting along really well at the moment but thats cause theyre all juvies. They have occasional chases but no big deal at the moment. Ill have a recov tank ready when time comes.

But thanks on the input though i might just have to leave it too.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Are you hoping for all males? Make sure you remove any known females ASAP. No need for hybrid fry to be produced.

If you stack your rockwork high enough, as they start to feel more comfortable, they will use the whole tank. Juvies take a little while to feel acclimated.


----------



## MoKoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes thats what im trying to go for,all male.

I realize it might take sometime to figure it out the sex as they are only about 1-1.5" at the moment except for the jewel which is around 2", but I'll defenitely do that take them out as soon as ID the sex.
Is there a "quick trick" in figuring out which is which? I don't really feel like waiting until they are sexually mature, as much as possible I want to avoid the increase of aggression when it's breeding time.

My tank is slightly planted and I have rocks and drift wood thats up about 3/4 of the tank. Would you say the stocking is not enough in terms of number? 
I do have 4 albino bristlenose in there as well but those are not known to get more than 4".

I do think they are starting to settle in, I place the sinking pellets in my hands and they will eat from my hands. I'm not sure if thats just because they see food and they are hungry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

8 is a good number for an all-male tank with your dimensions. You may have to swap out overly aggressive species like auratus in 6 months to a year. Venting is the best way at about 2".


----------



## MoKoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Shoot should have read this befor i added a pseudo. poti. i heard they were aggressive too hopefully it works out.

DJ would you say the auratus is the most aggressive one in my tank?... i guess it dependant of each individual fish but in most common or known cases is it usually the aggressive fish?
How long does it usually take for this littlle guys to get to that size? and when do they normally start breeding?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes auratus is often the most aggressive. Six months to get 2" and they will breed by then.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

oops


----------

